#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Нужна 6-слоговая мантра

## Николас

Нужна 6-слоговая мантра ( 100 - слоговую не потяну  :Smilie:  ) на Будду *Алмазный Ум*.

----------


## Нико

> Нужна 6-слоговая мантра ( 100 - слоговую не потяну  ) на Будду *Алмазный Ум*.


Эта что ль? 

ОМ АХ ВАДЖРА ДХА РА ХУМ ?

Или, если Вы про Ваджрасаттву:

ОМ ВАДЖРАСАТТВА ХУМ   ?

----------


## Николас

> Эта что ль? 
> 
> ОМ АХ ВАДЖРА ДХА РА ХУМ ?
> 
> Или, если Вы про Ваджрасаттву:
> 
> ОМ ВАДЖРАСАТТВА ХУМ   ?


Сейчас разберусь.. :Smilie:

----------


## Николас

Для:     Vajrasattva Bodhisattva God Buddha

----------


## Нико

> Для:     Vajrasattva Bodhisattva God Buddha


Такой нет, увы!

----------


## Николас

Но Лама Оле Нидал на лекции говорил, что для Будды Алмазный Ум есть 6 слоговая мантра и 100 слоговая. Может я что то не так понял?

----------


## Николас

Вот для такого Будды:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но Лама Оле Нидал на лекции говорил, что для Будды Алмазный Ум есть 6 слоговая мантра и 100 слоговая. Может я что то не так понял?


Вам сюда http://www.visiblemantra.org/vajrasattva.html

----------

Николас (26.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но Лама Оле Нидал на лекции говорил, что для Будды Алмазный Ум есть 6 слоговая мантра и 100 слоговая. Может я что то не так понял?


http://www.e-reading.club/chapter.ph...azhneniya.html

Здесь после Стослоговой, читается короткая - это и есть 6-слоговая.

(но самостоятельно начинать читать наверное не стоит, нужно хотябы сходить в центр ККАПОН (если Вас данная линия интересует), договориться чтоб вместе с Вами провели практику, ну и там ещё объяснят что и как делать)

----------

Николас (26.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2015)

----------


## Николас

> http://www.e-reading.club/chapter.ph...azhneniya.html
> 
> Здесь после Стослоговой, читается короткая - это и есть 6-слоговая.
> 
> (но самостоятельно начинать читать наверное не стоит, нужно хотябы сходить в центр ККАПОН (если Вас данная линия интересует), договориться чтоб вместе с Вами провели практику, ну и там ещё объяснят что и как делать)


Что есть ККАПОН? :Smilie: 
Т е. самому не рекомендуется это делать? А если никого в округе нет?

----------


## Николас

Во время этого второго упражнения нам нужно повторить длинную мантру *111* 111 раз. Мы можем проговаривать её быстро, но при этом следить за тем, чтобы не терялся ни один слог, поскольку каждый из них активизирует какое-либо Будда-семейство.

Здесь *111* лишнее?

****************************************

http://www.e-reading.club/chapter.ph...azhneniya.html

Да. Это то, что мне надо. Спасибо. 

И еще. Где можно послушать прононсейшен этой мантры в оригинале?

 Только все как то переплелось.. И Тибетский Буддизм, и Махаяна..

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Во время этого второго упражнения нам нужно повторить длинную мантру *111* 111 раз. Мы можем проговаривать её быстро, но при этом следить за тем, чтобы не терялся ни один слог, поскольку каждый из них активизирует какое-либо Будда-семейство.
> 
> Здесь *111* лишнее?
> 
> ****************************************
> 
> http://www.e-reading.club/chapter.ph...azhneniya.html
> 
> Да. Это то, что мне надо. Спасибо. 
> ...


Нет, не лишнее. Стослоговую мантру нужно начитать сто тысяч раз. Где-то считают как 10×108×108, у ламы Оле — 111111. Разумеется, не за один раз.

Послушать на тибетском можно вот: http://www.dzogchen.cn/Vajrasatva_Mantra.wma

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2015), Николас (26.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что есть ККАПОН?
> Т е. самому не рекомендуется это делать? А если никого в округе нет?


ККАПОН - Карма Кагью Алмазного Пути (ламы) Оле Нидала

Лучше, чтоб объяснили при личной встрече, как и что делать. В тексте все не опишут, да и в интернете тяжело чёткий ответ найти. Например мне судя по Вашему посту, даже не ясно как Вы поняли, что: нужно повторить длинную мантру 111 111 раз. А при  объяснении в будд. центре, у Вас скорее всего и вопрос бы этот не возник, всё было бы сразу ясно.  Ну и произношение с текста не взять.

Вот можете здесь ближайший центр поикать: http://www.diamondway.org/us/

----------

Николас (26.09.2015)

----------


## Николас

Мдаа... Ближайший центр - 500км... :EEK!:

----------


## Николас

> Нет, не лишнее. Стослоговую мантру нужно начитать сто тысяч раз. Где-то считают как 10×108×108, у ламы Оле — 111111. Разумеется, не за один раз.
> 
> *Послушать на тибетском можно вот: http://www.dzogchen.cn/Vajrasatva_Mantra.wma*





 :Facepalm:

----------


## Николас

В любом случае спасибо всем за ответы. :Kiss:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мдаа... Ближайший центр - 500км...


Кстати, там у Вас 19-30 ноября лама Оле Нидал будет. Можно будет и лунг на мантру получить.

http://diamondway.org/tour/

----------


## Николас

> Кстати, там у Вас 19-30 ноября лама Оле Нидал будет. Можно будет и лунг на мантру получить.
> 
> http://diamondway.org/tour/



А что такое *лунг*? И обязательно ли его получать? Ну так, для самообразования? :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

С тибетским произношением, конечно же, я имел в виду.




> А что такое *лунг*? И обязательно ли его получать? Ну так, для самообразования?


Лунг — это устная передача мантры от учителя к ученику. Многие ламы говорят, что нужно произносить мантру в том произношении, в котором вам её передал учитель. Многие ламы считают, что перед тем как читать мантру, на неё обязательно получить лунг.

А тибетцы вообще никакие буддийские тексты не читают, пока им не передадут лунг на целый текст. Даже в китайских университетах тибетские студенты, изучающие буддологию в обязательном порядке получают от профессоров (которые нередко являются геше) лунги на тексты и комментарии.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2015)

----------


## Николас

.*..Традиционно считается, что нельзя практиковать ни одну практику без учителя (тибетская и индийская система обучения), а также невозможно практиковать в безопасности и сделать первые шаги без участия гуру (ламы)...*


Ну вот приехал Лама, на 3-4 чса прочитал лекцию, завтра уехал в другой город.
Как это соотносится с выше сказанным? Вернется через 3-4 месяца, встретимся на лекции опять же на несколько часов и все. разве этого достаточно?

----------


## Николас

> С тибетским произношением, конечно же, я имел в виду.
> 
> 
> 
> Лунг — это устная передача мантры от учителя к ученику. Многие ламы говорят, что нужно произносить мантру в том произношении, в котором вам её передал учитель. Многие ламы считают, что перед тем как читать мантру, на неё обязательно получить лунг.
> 
> А тибетцы вообще никакие буддийские тексты не читают, пока им не передадут лунг на целый текст. Даже в китайских университетах тибетские студенты, изучающие буддологию в обязательном порядке получают от профессоров (которые нередко являются геше) лунги на тексты и комментарии.



Спасибо!Как будет *лунг* на английском?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Спасибо!Как будет *лунг* на английском?


Scriptural transmission. Reading transmission. The transmission of authorization to study a scripture by listening to it being read aloud. — Словарь Рангджунг Еше.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну вот приехал Лама, на 3-4 чса прочитал лекцию, завтра уехал в другой город.
> Как это соотносится с выше сказанным? Вернется через 3-4 месяца, встретимся на лекции опять же на несколько часов и все. разве этого достаточно?


На лекциях и не передаётся обычно никаких практик, для которых обязательно требуется присутствие учителя. А когда вы серьёзно начинаете следовать какому-то учителю, обычно, либо вы начинаете ездить за учителем, либо у вас в городе есть центр, куда этот учитель регулярно приезжает, а в случае каких-то вопросов есть возможность написать ему или ещё как-то связаться. Даже в Тибете в отсутствие электронной почты и фэйсбука было что-то похожее. Например, в собрании сочинений Шабкар Нацог Рандрола огромную часть занимают ответы на письма учеников, которые он писал из затвора.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2015), Николас (27.09.2015)

----------


## Ридонлиев

Николас, вы на лекции ламы Оле присутствовали или ее запись видели/слышали? Если присутствовали, то в конце дается лунг на Нёндро, которое включает в себя практику Алмазного Ума.
Перед тем, как делать практику Алмазного ума, выполняют краткое Прибежище, после - практику Простираний, а уже потом - Алмазный ум. Иногда Простирания совмещают с Алмазным Умом, но краткое Прибежище выполнить нужно все равно до того, как приступить к Алмазному Уму.
У меня ощущение, что вы не совсем понимаете, что пытаетесь делать и зачем, это нормально для новичка, но пока такое состояние есть, не стоит, как мне кажется, форсировать начало практики. 

Определитесь, в первую очередь, с ламой, если интересует тибетский буддизм, со школой тибетского или нетибетского буддизма; так, мне кажется, будет полезней для практики, чем с бухты-барахты, вычитав в интернете и спросив на форуме у людей, которых вы в глаза не видели, приступать не пойми к чему.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2015)

----------


## Николас

> Николас, вы на лекции ламы Оле присутствовали или ее запись видели/слышали? Если присутствовали, то в конце дается лунг на Нёндро, которое включает в себя практику Алмазного Ума.
> Перед тем, как делать практику Алмазного ума, выполняют краткое Прибежище, после - практику Простираний, а уже потом - Алмазный ум. Иногда Простирания совмещают с Алмазным Умом, но краткое Прибежище выполнить нужно все равно до того, как приступить к Алмазному Уму.
> У меня ощущение, что вы не совсем понимаете, что пытаетесь делать и зачем, это нормально для новичка, но пока такое состояние есть, не стоит, как мне кажется, форсировать начало практики. 
> 
> Определитесь, в первую очередь, с ламой, если интересует тибетский буддизм, со школой тибетского или нетибетского буддизма; так, мне кажется, будет полезней для практики, чем с бухты-барахты, вычитав в интернете и спросив на форуме у людей, которых вы в глаза не видели, приступать не пойми к чему.


Лекции по Ю-тубу смотрел.

Вы правы, я не совсем понимаю, что к чему, и смотрю вокруг, что больше подходит мне.

Спасибо за ответы и советы. весьма и весьма полезны мне. 


 :Kiss:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Но Лама Оле Нидал на лекции говорил, что для Будды Алмазный Ум есть 6 слоговая мантра и 100 слоговая. Может я что то не так понял?


Буддейцы, блин! Не грузите человека! 
Ну ведь ясно же всем, о чем речь... Нет, надо выпендриться. "У нас же тайна!"

ОМ ВАДЖРА САТТВА ХУМ

Все! Делов-то...

P.S. Ох, прав Пелевин про крашеную дырку в сортире.

----------

Николас (27.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (27.09.2015), Шавырин (27.09.2015)

----------


## Николас

> Буддейцы, блин! Не грузите человека! 
> Ну ведь ясно же всем, о чем речь... Нет, надо выпендриться. "У нас же тайна!"
> 
> ОМ ВАДЖРА САТТВА ХУМ
> 
> Все! Делов-то...
> 
> P.S. Ох, прав Пелевин про крашеную дырку в сортире.


Спасибо. Хоть один вменяемый человек нашелся на этом форуме.

А ее можно читать без ЛУНГа?
 А могу я поставить на алтарь, рядом с Буддой,  Будду Алмазного Ума?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Спасибо. Хоть один вменяемый человек нашелся на этом форуме.
> 
> А ее можно читать без ЛУНГа?
>  А могу я поставить на алтарь, рядом с Буддой,  Будду Алмазного Ума?


Если понимаете (хоть как, для начала!) что такое Ваджрасаттва - да. 
И поставить тоже. (Не у дакинь же местных разрешения спрашивать  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ).

Будет возможность получить - получите лунг, конечно. Почему? Не знаю, но стоит...

----------


## Николас

> *Если понимаете (хоть как, для начала!) что такое Ваджрасаттва - да*. 
> И поставить тоже. (Не у дакинь же местных разрешения спрашивать ).
> 
> Будет возможность получить - получите лунг, конечно. Почему? Не знаю, но стоит...


Не понимаю. :Frown:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не понимаю.


Тогда сперва почитайте книжки, и поймите. Ссылок - море, на форуме в том числе. Не знаю, что Вам еще сказать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2015)

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Лекции по Ю-тубу смотрел.


Формально, вы не можете делать практику Алмазного ума. 
Ее делают при наличии лунга (достаточно попасть на лекцию, например, ламы Оле) или при наличии желания его получить, перед тем как. Вообще не вижу смысла делать ее сейчас, самое важно вначале - выполнить Прибежище, а чтобы его выполнить, его нужно хотеть получить на самом деле, ну то есть действительно хотеть, чтобы Дхарма стала самым важным для вас. Честно говоря, многие, кого видел, кто делает уже "продвинутые" практики, похоже, на самом то деле даже краткое Прибежище так и не выполнили, но в чужом глазу соломинка всяко виднее, чем в своем. )

Почему вы так заострили внимание на Алмазном уме? 
В интернете совершенно достаточно информации по всем тем вопросам, которые задаете, есть отличные книги, доступные для скачивания и т. д., но только это будет интернет-буддизм. Для практики тибетского буддизма нужен учитель.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2015)

----------


## Николас

> Формально, вы не можете делать практику Алмазного ума. 
> Ее делают при наличии лунга (достаточно попасть на лекцию, например, ламы Оле) или при наличии желания его получить, перед тем как. Вообще не вижу смысла делать ее сейчас, самое важно вначале - выполнить Прибежище, а чтобы его выполнить, его нужно хотеть получить на самом деле, ну то есть действительно хотеть, чтобы Дхарма стала самым важным для вас. Честно говоря, многие, кого видел, кто делает уже "продвинутые" практики, похоже, на самом то деле даже краткое Прибежище так и не выполнили, но в чужом глазу соломинка всяко виднее, чем в своем. )
> 
> Почему вы так заострили внимание на Алмазном уме? 
> В интернете совершенно достаточно информации по всем тем вопросам, которые задаете, есть отличные книги, доступные для скачивания и т. д., но только это будет интернет-буддизм. Для практики тибетского буддизма нужен учитель.


 Спасибо.

----------


## Велес

А ее можно читать без ЛУНГа?
 А могу я поставить на алтарь, рядом с Буддой,  Будду Алмазного Ума?[/QUOTE]



ОМ БЕНЗА САТО ХУНГ - это и есть 6-слоговая мантра Алмазного Ума (Дордже Семпа). Читать ее , так же как и 100слоговую можно без лунга.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> А ее можно читать без ЛУНГа?


Для выполнения любых(!) практик Ваджраяны необходимо получить посвящение от квалифицированного учителя.

"Как не заиграет лютня без струн, 
Хотя остальные части ее целы, 
Так и человек, не принявший посвящений, 
Не преуспеет в практике мантры и медитации."
Будда Капала Тантра.

Оле Нидал таковым учителем не является,т.к. не даёт посвящений Ваджраяны.

Многие буддийские учителя проводят учения и дают посвящения на практики при помощи трансляций. Следите за расписаниями в теме " Ретриты, лекции, семинары", https://board.buddhist.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=38

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Учителя Кагью учившие на западе, напр. Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче, учили что можно начинать практику в ожидании лунга.

На Стослоговую и Краткую Ваджрасатвы лунг  может дать любой наставник имеющий передачу мантры и полномочия давать Прибежище (как напр. и на текст нёндро).
(хотя в принципе , в традиционных странах, лунги дают и учителя в школах и преподаватели в институтах)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Для выполнения любых(!) практик Ваджраяны


Отнюдь не любых.




> необходимо получить посвящение от квалифицированного учителя.


Далеко не обязательно *для начитки мантры* получать посвящение от квалифицированного учителя. Иногда достаточно и лунга. 
Я лично никогда не получал посвящения на нендро (а эта мантра именно в нендрах и содержится). Хотя разных нендр уменя штуки три, из разных традиций, и все передавались лунгами.




> Оле Нидал таковым учителем не является,т.к. не даёт посвящений Ваджраяны.


Оле Нидал, как и любой другой учитель, может передать любую мантру, которую он считает нужным передать. И если человек его принимает как учителя, то дорога открыта.


PS Подходов к обучению великое множество. Достаточно посмотреть на ситуацию учителя, к чьей традиции Вы принадлежите. И вспомнить, что он говорил о заре становления своей общины. В частности обо всех традиционалистах злопыхателях, которые были против его новаторства.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Отнюдь не любых.


Действительно, не любых. Прошу прощения.

"Некоторые практики можно выполнять без посвящения. Например, практику Амогхапаши, практику Ченрезига уровня Крийя-тантры. Можно выполнять практику восстановления обетов и очищения даже, если у вас нет посвящения. По мнению Сакья Пандиты можно начитывать дхарани Амогапаши даже без посвящения. Без посвящения можно также выполнять практику Ньюнг-нэ Тысячерукого Ченрезига. За исключением этих практик большинство садхан тайной мантры без посвящения практиковать не следует. 

Практика садханы, на которую вы не получили посвящения, приравнивается к воровству, поскольку вы пользуетесь чем-то, на что не имеете права."
 Карма Чагме Рага Аси, "Горная Дхарма".





> Далеко не обязательно *для начитки мантры* получать посвящение от квалифицированного учителя. Иногда достаточно и лунга.


Для *начитки мантры* достаточно лунга, но насколько я понимаю, топикстартер хочет выполнить Бум Ваджрасаттвы, а это не только начитывание. Это полноценная практика связанная с преображением. Что и как преображать (кроме собственных фантазий), не имея опыта полученного в посвящении?




> Я лично никогда не получал посвящения на нендро


Насколько мне известно, Шераб Гьялцен Ринпоче, учитель Вашей линии, давал в России посвящение Ваджрасаттвы, в контексте Нгондро. То, что Вы его не получали, не означает, что этого не происходит.




> Подходов к обучению великое множество. Достаточно посмотреть на ситуацию учителя, к чьей традиции Вы принадлежите. И вспомнить, что он говорил о заре становления своей общины. В частности обо всех традиционалистах злопыхателях, которые были против его новаторства.


Ринпоче обучает Дхарме опираясь на Три Завета Гараба Дордже. Он и есть "традиционалист".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Для *начитки мантры* достаточно лунга, но насколько я понимаю, топикстартер хочет выполнить Бум Ваджрасаттвы, а это не только начитывание. Это полноценная практика связанная с преображением. Что и как преображать (кроме собственных фантазий), не имея опыта полученного в посвящении?


Те же самые фантазии, оставшиеся после посвящения. Посвящение никак не гарантирует понимания того, что и как преображать.







> Насколько мне известно, Шераб Гьялцен Ринпоче, учитель Вашей линии, давал в России посвящение Ваджрасаттвы, в контексте Нгондро. То, что Вы его не получали, не означает, что этого не происходит.


Я и не говорил, что этого не происходит в принципе. Это происходит, но очень и очень редко. В большинстве случаев нендро дается лунгами. 






> Ринпоче обучает Дхарме опираясь на Три Завета Гараба Дордже. Он и есть "традиционалист".


Гараб Дордже не обучал по телефону и интернету. Ничего традиционного тут нету (и заметьте, я не отрицаю возможности передачи через интернет, и не ставлю под сомнение  реализацию ЧННРа). Это просто другой подход, который работает в отношении конкретного типа учеников. И который не будет работать в отношении другого типа учеников.
Поэтому и говорю - все зависит от конкретной ситуации между учеником и учителем.

----------


## Alex

> Посвящение никак не гарантирует понимания того, что и как преображать.


Верно; однако отсутствие посвящения гарантирует *не*понимание всего этого.

----------

Anthony (26.04.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2018)

----------


## Alex

А теперь послушаем начальника транспортного цеха Сакья Пандиту (английский перевод "Разъяснения трёх сводов обетов"):




> Some maintain the engendering of the will to enlightenment to bе а Mantra meditation. This is а mistake about Mantra [practice].
> 
> Listen while I explain this, also. There are three types of Action Тantra: it is taught that some - the Amoghapasa and others - may bе practiced bу anyone who is аbе to observe fasting retreats and the like, even though he may have neither obtained initiation nor conceived the will to enlightenment. 
> 
> The Trisamayavyuharaja and the like may bе practiced [only] after the implemental will to enlightenment has been conceived, in order to accomplish certain feats, if one knows the rite. 
> 
> From the Susiddhikara [tantra] onward, however, unless the respective initiation has been obtained, all Mantra practice is forbidden, 
> even if the will to enlightenment has been conceived. Refer to the lengthy warnings in the Susiddhikara [tantra] that one who knows the rites should not impart mantras to the uninitiated.
> 
> ...


(Я на работе, так что некогда переводить на русский, но, думаю, все понятно, даже учитывая своеобразную терминологию переводчика).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2018)

----------


## Алсу

Если посвящение получали там есть мантра, если не получали, то практикуйте по дхарани-сутрам, та же тантра, те же деваты, иногда совпадают мантры, а посвящение не нужно:
https://nandzed.livejournal.com/5727137.html
Не буду утверждать, пусть историки этой темы разбираются, но такие деваты типа Ваджрасаттвы и не требовали посвящения.
Но это касается только мантр и просьб. Полная практика любого Йидама требует посвящений и разъяснений. Иначе НЕВОЗМОЖНО.

----------

